# Hi there. Intro, pics, and help request



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi folks.
I am new to this forum, just found you all this morning googling for some help. 4 hours later (I got sidetracked looking at all your aquariums pics!!!!) I decided to register. :-D:-D

I consider our family "newbies" to owning bettas, even though we have owned at least one for the last 3-4 years.

Our first bettas were Samual and Sarah. (from Petsmart)








We had them for almost 2 years before they passed. We had a huge icestorm here in KY and had no electricity/heat for over a week. Our only heat was a tiny heater run off a generator. Sadly both our babies made it till the LAST DAY before they passed. Samual passed away about 2 hours before they got the power back on.

We (my daughter and I) were heart broken, and I refused to buy another fish. Which lasted about a year. On her birthday Bug spent her own money and bought Fishelstein. We rescued him from from Walmart. Most of the fish they had out were dead in their little bowls!!!!!!!! He was gorgeous, and she refused to leave him there to die. So a few foot stomps and sarcastic "you dont love me!"s later... we brought him home.




























He just celebrated 1 year in our home on the 11/11/11!

We are having an issue though, and I am worried. 

For about the last two weeks, he has just been laying on his rocks, not swimming. He seems to not be able to float, or even right himself if he starts to teeter over. He does pop up for air every once in a while but he gets his air and sinks right back down. He doesnt seem to be having any other issues though. His little gills are not working hard, he is not bloated, no funny coloring, etc. From everything I am finding on line, its swim bladder infection? But I have done everything I have read for that - and still no better. We have fasted him, fed him a pea, and I tried epsom salt in his "spare apartment". Still, he just lays on the bottom, or like "stands straight up" against the glass.

For his home:
we have 2 (since we used to have 2 fish) 1.5 gallon bowls. I move him to his spare apartment on Friday, and clean the empty one. So he gets clean water every week. By clean I mean - I dump the bowl into a strainer and rinse the rocks. Rinse the bowl, and wipe it out with papertowels. Rinse the fake flowers. Put it all back together, refill, and treat with Start Right. That then sits there a week, until the next Friday when I move him back into that "apartment" (sorry - thats what my kiddo calls them, lol) and repeat the process with the dirty bowl. This process has worked for a year. 

We haven't changed his food - he gets TopFin betta food and on Saturday he gets (I think its dried worms, would have to look). Its the same brands we used for our other bettas.

Im really worried about him! He doesn't look sick but I know NOT SWIMMING is not normal. Any ideas?

**after browsing this forum and seeing all your gorgeous tanks - we are going to go nab my hubs dad's 15 gallon out of storage. I did not realize that bowls were not adequate, since the tiny bowls are what Petsmart sold our first ones in, and we were told by the sales girl that THAT was all we needed. We got the bigger bowls only because I wanted more rocks and some plants for them! These bowls are all I have ever owned, so any tips/resources on setting up an aquarium would be appreciated!!

OMGosh! I wrote a book here, sorry!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

First of all, welcome to the forum!
Happy to know that you're thinking of moving him to a bigger tank. That will help a lot. For a big tank, also think about buying a filter. Do you have a heater for your fishy? That's one of the most important things you can own with a thermometer. They do best at temperatures between 76 and 80. Maybe that would help him.

You could fill this out so we can help you better.
Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

Sorry, all the answers are mentioned above, just not in this format. Here's the form.

*Housing *
What size is your tank?
1.5 gal bowls (2 of them)

What temperature is your tank?
room temp, between 75-80 (my hubs keeps the upstairs too hot)

Does your tank have a filter?
no

Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
no

Is your tank heated?
no

What tank mates does your betta fish live with?
none


Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
topfin betta food and dried blood worms on saturdays.

How often do you feed your betta fish?
daily

*Maintenance *
How often do you perform a water change?
weekly 

What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
100%, but he alternates bowls weekly

What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
start right solution

*Water Parameters:*
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
NO

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

*Symptoms and Treatment*
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
no

How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
yes

When did you start noticing the symptoms?
2-3 weeks ago

Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
yes
cleaning, fasting, pea, epsom salt

Does your fish have any history of being ill?
no

How old is your fish (approximately)?
no idea, we've had him a year and he looks the same size/color etc as he did the day we bought him - so I'd say he was an adult at the time of purchase.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

welcome to the forum =]]

it could be possible depression, here is a link for symptoms, cures, etc for betta's:
http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_diseases.htm

i would warn you about the betta bite, cause you will start with one and you might have 10 lol, i had one (and a half-ish) and now i have 6 and i *might* gonna get my 7th today


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome! You're doing great so far - When I first started keeping bettas, I didn't realize I needed a heater and more room for them to swim and explore. 
Just a note about temps - usually the water in the bowl/tank is about 2 degrees lower than that of the surrounding room temp. So if its 76 in the room the water temp is going to be about 74. Your little guy might be a bit happier in a few degrees warmer water and having some plants and hidey holes to explore 
I love what you did with the graphics for Samual and Sarah. So pretty! I can't see the other pics you posted though. But its probably my computer


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

I read somewhere that in a small unfiltered container they need water changed every day. That would probably help


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

I think maybe he may just be cold. I took a heating pad - like for my back - and just kind of leaned it against the backside of the bowl, and he has now moved to the back side of the tank and is leaning up against the glass right where the pad it touching it.

The front side of the bowl, if I touch it does feel cold, not room temp. 

This pad shuts itself off automatically after 10 minutes, so I guess I'll keep turning it back on every hour or two until I can find a heater or we get a tank instead of a bowl. Ran around looking for one today but didn't find one at Walmart or Kmart. The only heaters they had came in $100 aquarium startup kits. We do have a petstore here, but I refuse to buy anything in there because they get their puppies from puppy mills *fact*. 

The nearest Petsmart is over an hour away, and I have a sick child, so I can't head up there this weekend. I was looking online but I don't see anything made for a 1 gallon bowl. Smallest heater I see on Amazon was for a 2.5 gallon.

I know fluctuating temps are bad for him, but I don't want to see him suffer either. Do you think the heat bad is going to do more harm than good?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I think a heater would definitely perk him up. You can look for heaters at Drsfosterandsmith.com or MarineDepot.com. I hope this helps.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a thread with heater reviews if you're interested:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=82735

I personally would recommend the 10Watt Marina heater for that size of tank. (but nothing larger). You can find them at Petsmart - although I know you said you can't get there quite yet.


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks, I think I am going to order the Hydor 7.5 watt for now. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## valleyankee (Oct 21, 2011)

I have the Hydor heater, it works very well. What about getting him a toy?


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,welcome to the forum!, I know it can be overwhelming getting all this thrown at you, I had had Bettas in the past to, that had been just fine. I know I felt like , gezzz I thought I was doing it right, since I have implemented a few changes I think my guys are even more happy and healthy. So hang in there and enjoy!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Cute fish  
I think he may like a decoration to hide in. Maybe one of those hideously bright neon caves from walmart? I think one of those would fit in his bowl.
Do you have an ebay account? Thats a good place to look for fish needs, sometimes ya gotta be patient to find a good deal though.


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

*Just an update...*

I just wanted to say thanks, and post an update.

Heating his bowl is making a difference. He actually swam around today. More activity than the last two weeks combined! And he played hide and seek with me for a bit when he saw the camera. Stinker!

Anyway, right now - since we still don't have a heater - I have sat his bowl on a heating pad. It seems to be working. Last night he just kind of layed in the back where the pad touched the glass, so he was soaking up some heat.

Today the bowl is still cool to the touch but not COLD like it was before.

Petsmart is about an hour and a half from here, and we haven't made it out to there since my daughter has been sick - but she is no longer spewing like the excorcist so we are going shopping tomorrow! Im so excited. Not sure what all we are picking up tomorrow but we will be getting a heater if nothing else. I ordered one yesterday online, but noticed on my email confirmation that I ordered one for a 10 gallon tank not a 1 gallon, so I am going to have to return that! 

My husband thinks Im crazy for being upset over "a fish" but I can't help it. I feel horrible knowing we haven't been caring for him right.

Anyway - here's some pics of Fishelstein from yesterday and today.

This was him yesterday morning. Just laying in the back of the bowl up against the glass that was touching the heating pad.










And here is today actually swimming around, getting some exercise.









He even tried to play hide and seek with me (his favorite game) - when he realized I had the camera out. Lil stinker. lol









After todays activity and perk up with the warmth of the heating pad - I am 100% convinced he was just so lethargic because he was cold. Can't wait to get him some proper heat, so he can get back to making me some bubbles...


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

We just got home from Petsmart. I ended up buying Fishelstein a 5 gallon tank and some new decorations (including a cave), heater, ph kit, etc etc...

I'll be spending the rest of the night setting up his new home.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

lol, always love it when the addiction kicks in! Congrats on everything to you, and congrats to the 'mansion' upgrade from the 'apartment' to the betta!! X3


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

No kidding, right?! He's going to get in there tomorrow and be all like " whu the whu??!!!!" haha... 

I posted the list of what all we got in a different thread if you wanna see -> Fishelstein's new palace.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Ha ha!! Ill head right over!! :3


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

The new digs....


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, he's still not really swimming. Just goes up for air and comes back down and lays on the bottom. He did check out his new cave, but mostly just curling up around the heater.





























I don't understand what's wrong with him. He's not discolored, bloated, or anything. It's going on three weeks now, of not swimming. Just wiggles up for air and wiggles back down for a nap.


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

ok, I think this fish is playin' me.

TWICE today, I noticed him swimmin' around having a good ole time so I grabbed up my camera and went over to take some "happy fish" pics. Soon as he saw me he face planted down on the gravel and stayed there. Alrighty, I'm thinking. He must be feeling better and I am just missing the good spurts and by the time I get over there he is tuckered out. Ok. Well...

My daughter is home from school and TWICE he has done it to HER too! She heads over there after noticing him darting around in the tank and wham! face plant to the gravel.

He is either playing sick to get extra attention, or he is mad at us for something, right? Im in the living room right now, and can see him in the dining room - just a swimmin around like it aint no thang...
What a punk! 

Charging up my video camera, gonna get this on video.


----------



## Behati (Sep 4, 2011)

sounds like he played you well <.<;;


----------



## kitkatbar (Oct 19, 2011)

the new home looks great! this is unrelated but that's a pretty impressive bookcase as well!


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

kitkatbar said:


> the new home looks great! this is unrelated but that's a pretty impressive bookcase as well!


Thanks! yep, I am a wordnerd.


----------

